

Trading coding for designing - okouam

Does anyone know of any site where a programmer who knows his limitations as a designer can get in touch with a real designer to have a site design created? I'm looking to trade my coding skills (say building the backend for a site, or performance tuning a site) in exchange for the work done. I'm not looking for a partnership or a joint venture or anything, just a one-off straightforward exchange of skills and time... Thanks for any pointers!
======
noss
What is wrong with exchanging money for work?

It gets you into economical thinking, makes you think harder of what this
exchange of service entails, when you're done, and manages any asymmetries in
the value of work done.

------
ieatpaste
shoot me if it doesnt work out.

------
pageman
buzz me :)

